# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  صور وصول بعثة فريق المريخ امس

## نجمة السعد

*جميع الصور منقولة من منتدي كورة سودانية


ميدو
                        	*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*
غسان فتح الله
                        	*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*
مجاهد
                        	*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*

براعم المريخ كانوا في الااستقبال
                        	*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*

راجي عبد العاطي
                        	*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*
طفلة مريخية كانت في الاستقبال
                        	*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*
سعدية عبد السلام كانت حضورا
                        	*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*
ويلي وكريستيان مدرب الحراس
                        	*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*
الملك العجب
                        	*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*
عنتر ملك السنتر
                        	*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*
وارغو يتوسط همد وكروجر
                        	*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*
ديالو
                        	*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*
*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*

لاعبي المريخ وحلوة سلامة العودة
                        	*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*
*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*
*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*واخيرا وارغو

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الله يديك العافية على هذا الجهد الرائع ومشكووووووووووووورة
*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودالبقعة
					

الله يديك العافية على هذا الجهد الرائع ومشكووووووووووووورة



 تسلم ياصفوة
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*تسلمي يا راقية مجهود عظيم ،،،
يعطيك الف عافية ،،،
*

----------


## ميدو1

*نجمة السعد لك الشكر الجزيل 
*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*الشكر اجزله لكم انتم اصدقائي علي المرور
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*مشكور علي التغطيه وبالتوفيق الزعيم
*

----------


## امير سفاري

*تسلمي يا  زوق
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*يديك العافيه
*

----------

